# snake loads



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I was reading somewhere that a guy used a snake load while hiking. I live and hike in a snake area and was wondering what and how this works. Do you need a special gun? I think the article said he had some kind of revolver. I'm ignorant in this and could use some clarification. Thanks.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

nailer said:


> I was reading somewhere that a guy used a snake load while hiking. I live and hike in a snake area and was wondering what and how this works. Do you need a special gun? I think the article said he had some kind of revolver. I'm ignorant in this and could use some clarification. Thanks.


I believe this is referring to the CCI shotshell ammo. It basically turns your firearm into a mini shotgun:

http://www.cci-ammunition.com/ballistics/shotshell.aspx

I've never used the stuff, but I have to imagine the effective range is pretty crappy. Still, I bet it's enough to put a snake out of commission at 10 yards.

[Edit]: note the warning about not using this ammo in any ported barrels or comps.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

A snake load seems extremely pointless to me. When is the last time someone was run down by a snake? If you have time to draw point and pull I would imagine you have already taken some steps back. Snakes at a distance are slow and if they are not at a distance you are already too late to draw a gun of all things . I understand protection from bears, cougars etc but snakes do not run people down. Your more likely to be hurt by your own ricochet shooting at the ground than by the snake :anim_lol:.

Dont get me wrong im not PETA here im a hunter myself but pointless shooting of the already sensitive species of wild animals is very short sighted. (No pun intended)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

If you are walking with your dog, you will be glad to have snake shot loaded in your revolver. 

The dog will attack (at least mine do). Granted, my dogs have never been well trained hunting dogs ... and maybe some folks have dogs that will obediently step back and ignore the snake. Mine never do.

I had a beagle that was bit on her muzzle on three occassions. She would alert us to the snake in the back yard by barking at a safe distance. Once we came out to see what the noise was, she would go into "protect mode" and attack the snake. The closer I got to the snake (with a hoe), the more aggressive she got. A quick shot at a little distance may have saved her some pain and a lot of swelling.

When going out into potential snake territory, I take along shot shell for my Ruger Blackhawk. Its a lot easier to hit snakes with the shot than with a single bullet.

I went camping two years ago with my son. His dog alerted us to a large rattler around dusk. Neither of us could see the snake very well. We unloaded shotguns and pistols into the general area of the snake. Not being able to see into the darkness, we decided to leave the campground for a while and drove into town for supper. We wanted to give the snake a chance to either crawl away or die.

The next morning we checked on the snake, who was dead ... and about 6 1/2 feet long. Not sure what killed it, but glad we had some weapons with scatter.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> If you are walking with your dog, you will be glad to have snake shot loaded in your revolver.


Good point. Since we're going to move back to FL and get another dog, and since there are way more snakes there than here (at least from what I've seen) that might be a good idea. I'm really ignorant about the snake shot, will it cycle through an auto OK or is it better off coming out a revolver?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Good point. Since we're going to move back to FL and get another dog, and since there are way more snakes there than here (at least from what I've seen) that might be a good idea. I'm really ignorant about the snake shot, will it cycle through an auto OK or is it better off coming out a revolver?


Revolver or rifle (.22). I've seen the rounds for .38, .22 and I think for .45 colt. I've not seen a round for semiautos.

This may mean you have to buy a new gun!

Poor thing ...

My son inherited an old Ruger semi-auto .22 from his grandfather. I took him to the range a couple of years ago to try it out. The gun jammed on every shot, and it looked like he missed the target. Finally, I stepped over pulled the target in. It was peppered with snake shot.

I tried not to laugh, and I'm not sure I was successful. We got some different ammo for him, and the gun ran fine.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Revolver or rifle (.22). I've seen the rounds for .38, .22 and I think for .45 colt. I've not seen a round for semiautos.
> 
> *This may mean you have to buy a new gun! *
> 
> Poor thing ...


That's exactly what I was hoping the answer was going to be! :smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I picked up some .22 shot shells when we had a squirrel (I think) running around the attic. I didn't get a chance to use them for pest control, but I did play with them at the range. They didn't cycle the action, but they didn't jam either. After a quick rack of the slide the next round was chambered. The pattern was nearly useless out past 15 feet.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I picked up some .22 shot shells when we had a squirrel (I think) running around the attic. I didn't get a chance to use them for pest control, but I did play with them at the range. They didn't cycle the action, but they didn't jam either. After a quick rack of the slide the next round was chambered. The pattern was nearly useless out past 15 feet.


My son's ammo was one long case, crimped at the top, rather than the kind with a plastic shell holding in the bb's. That extra long casing is what jammed his gun.

It was the first time I had seen that type of shot shell.

WM


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds to me like it might be a better idea to train your dog than to buy a special snake shooting pistol...seems like a more useful and realistic solution :mrgreen:

I guess if you live in the country where you can shoot guns in your yard and you have a dangerous snake in your yard that is a circumstance where shooting it would make sense. Im just saying that if your out in their turf there is no reason to shoot them. They cant catch up to you nor will they try so I say just let them be and lets try not to screw up the wilderness anymore than we already have. :smt076


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Shotshells and Snakes and Way MORE*



Braddubya said:


> A snake load seems extremely pointless to me. When is the last time someone was run down by a snake? << skip, skip >>
> Dont get me wrong im not PETA here im a hunter myself but pointless shooting of the already sensitive species of wild animals is very short sighted. (No pun intended)


I live in north-central AZ, and do A LOT of hiking on steep mountain trails with my dog. I have no desire to kill any snakes, and I never have. Not even on my property.

I have seen quite a few rattlers, but have only been "struck at" twice. That was because I surprised them. They missed. My dog has a good time chasing rabbits and foxes.
And, lizards are fair game, and much fun. But, she knows enough to avoid things that "threaten and hiss". I don't know "how" she learned that. But, she knows.

If you are worried about snakes, wearing the commercial "snake gaiter" protective leggings is MUCH more effective than a gun. Just Google "snake gaiter".

I just got an S & W 642 snubby to replace my "big hiking guns". I'm getting old, and the big caliber boys were "getting heavier all the time" on steep mountain hikes. 
I put on Crimson Trace laser grips. Maybe I could actually hit something if necessary. I've never needed to shoot anything in 12 years here. I don't expect I ever will.

I carry CCI "Pest Control" .38 Special shotshells loaded in the first two chambers. Then three hollowpoints. We have been having a lot of rabid fox or coyote attacks
on people. Sometimes they "sized up" the victim and the person "noticed" before the attack. Sometimes it has been a total surprise. The shotshell idea is in case you have
to respond quickly. #9 pellets bouncing around the big rocks would hopefully be less lethal ON ME than potential hollowpoint richochets. Yes, it sounds crazy and paranoid.
You can decide if this is a legitimate reason for shotshells.

This "rabies scenario" is far more likely than any black bear or lion attack. The snubby is "a little bit too little" if that happened. I see tons of tracks and scat. 
But, I've seen just two lions, and one black bear. They were upwind and I surprised them in big rocks. And they all "looked just a bit", and quickly ran away.
OK, the lions bounded, and the bear "ambled". They were happy. I was thrilled with their decision. I did not get pictures.

There was a lion who was stalking hikers in the "near urban area". Game & Fish had fun "taking care" of it. No, it was not relocated. 
I do scan the high ground a lot, both forward and "on my six".:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have used the snake shot to eliminate one rattler in my basement where I couldn't risk the fella staying. I think 10 yards is about 3 times its effective range.

The bear in my neck of the woods must be a bit more heavily populated than in your area DanP. I have seen as many as 3 in one afternoon and several in my yard. Two within 10 feet of me. I only had one a few years back act like he was interested in getting friendly but fortunately I was near my truck.

I will certainly not carry a gun loaded with snake shot where I reside. I have a GP100 or M&P40 loaded with hot stuff when I step out as a bear could feel threatened enough to attack rather than run. I may not be fast enough on the draw but will have the opportunity to try. My neighbor stepped out one morning last spring and almost stepped on a bear checking his trash. Fortunately his dog immediately jumped between them and they went rolling then running to a big pine tree.

My dog and his are sisters, 1/2 Walker Hound and 1/2 Chesapeak Bay Retriever. They love putting bear in trees but I can't count on them always doing so in time.

Lions come and go but don't appear to be as much of a threat as bear.

tumbleweed


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> Lions come and go but don't appear to be as much of a threat as bear.
> 
> tumbleweed


I think I'll be grateful I'm only bothered by possums and ***** around my house.

:draw:

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think I'll be grateful I'm only bothered by possums and ***** around my house.
> 
> :draw:
> 
> WM


Hi WM,
I forgot to mention the Javelina chasing me up the front steps. By the time I got my rifle from inside the house they had moved between me and my neighbors house so I couldn't shoot. They were a pack that took up dog killing. I understand they had an accident a few days later.

***** are playthings for my puppy but we don't have possums.

tumbleweed


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've never been impressed with the shot loads used in revolvers. I've shot some at paper targets and they are "iffy" at best. I prefer a solid bullet of soft lead, such as the .38 Special target wadcutter bullet. Certainly it requires some discretion in use to prevent bullet splash, but where I live, the ground is not that rocky.

Bob Wright


----------



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Taken numerous snakes with CCI shot loads . 45COLT,45ACP,and 38SP. range with the colt and the 38 is best inside 3-4yds, they have a shot cup and I suspect this engages the rifling briefly and spins the shot load slighty and opens the pattern. The ACP loads don't have the cup and pattern tighter, range 4-6yds. closer is better. We have 2 creeks and a retriever dog on our place.I snake hunt every week. closer is better. These are NOT, NOT a personal defense load. Later, Bill


----------

